# which sports you like the most?



## r1ic12ky (Dec 7, 2012)

which sports you like the most?


Cricket or badminton?


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 19, 2012)

Do I have to choose out of those 2? Can't I just say football? Lol.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 20, 2012)

Is watching paint dry an option as well? Lol


----------



## ptg701 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like to smash crickets with badminton racquets.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2012)

Polo. cn


----------



## biglungs (Apr 21, 2013)

i played badminton in school during pe it was easy i am tall and can move around the tiny court in a few steps. that being said its not really considered a sport where i stay only ppl playing it our old ppl in the park. I live in the country so i am very used to the crickets what kind of games do u play with them


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

pumkin chunkin


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 28, 2013)

Golf anyone. Its nice to smoke and enjoy nature while doing more than just enjoying nature


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Polo. cn


I take your car-soccer and raise you two points of badass. Unfortunately those points came at the expense of safety and what looks like a couple decades' worth of car engineering


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 2, 2013)

Motorcycle Road racing, American Football, I enjoy golf (playing not watching) Hockey live is very cool, BMX freestyle, skiing, snowboarding..... as to the original question I'd have to lean towards badminton, not euro enough to understand cricket.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse:







cn


----------



## Pistols&Crystals (Jun 5, 2013)

rocpilefsj said:


> Is watching paint dry an option as well? Lol


Made me lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

I like spitting contests marbles and stone face starin . Competitions


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

I enjoy baseball, it's one of those sports where all your form comes into play and I like that there's no time clock the game is over after 27 outs. There's a lot of training that goes into hitting something in the 90 mph range, or being able to throw the ball in a straight line over 200 ft.


----------



## playallnite (Jul 18, 2013)

Good ole Formula One although it ain't what it used to be, I like sportscars and Le Mans too. Can't stand NASCAR


----------



## malickk (Sep 19, 2013)

Football is one of my favorite game because this is the best outdoor game few months ago me and my few friends visited the Japan's beautiful city Tokyo. We have a lot of fun there, also played football there and spend a wonderful time there.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 23, 2013)

*What sport do you like the most

Grammar, son...

I like speed trials for whiping the ass.

Its amazing how quickly some can clean the cheeks.

Its even more amazing the people are keeping track.

Professionally


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Football and boxing


----------



## beardo (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2014)

favorite sport to watch? HOCKEY. Favorite sport to play? HOCKEY


----------



## no clue (Jul 29, 2014)

To watch: Nfl football, baseball. To participate :fishing is great for stoners like myself. Hiking the back country too


----------



## ILM (Sep 7, 2014)

Nfl no doubt
Couple beers few rips and monday night football good to go


----------



## cagerattler (Nov 12, 2014)

definitely the ufc. i never miss an event, and go live to good ones when i can.


----------



## Awestun (Nov 14, 2014)

I love sports. I watch very little regular TV shows. Gold Rush, American Horror Story, Walking Dead (sometimes)

But the first thing I do when I wake up is look at what sports are on at night. Daytime if I plan to be around too. Football is my favorite to watch, Hockey 2nd, Baseball 3rd. College, pro, whatever. Basketball I tend to wait til the end of the NBA season and mid season of NCAAB to get too interested though.

*looks around*

I almost exclusively watch live sports.

Go Hawkeyes?

Spartans?

I'm afraid I am not a fan of the west coast. (sport teams, it is beautiful country)


----------



## Geronimo420 (Nov 15, 2014)

I like all sports were I can put to use my TV, my remote & my favorite spot on the couch... and of course some beer.


----------



## Cloud The Wizard (Nov 17, 2014)

Hockey I guess.


----------



## Rifleman420 (Nov 25, 2014)

i like 2-on-2 badminton with 2 birdies going at the same time.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 24, 2014)

Fuck all of you. *MOTOCROSS.*


----------

